# Conformation Critique of Potential Buys Please



## alakennard (Dec 16, 2012)

Here are two boys we are looking at purchasing together and just wanted to know what you all think of their conformation? I don't have great conformation shots but hopefully you can tell enough. Most of the tobiano's pictures were of him as a yearling I believe.


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey there! Pretty, first of all: I am drooling over the Tobiano! It would be helpful if you could add what you intend to use these horses for, are they geldings or stallions, and what breed, if known?
I do not see any conformational flaws sticking out, the solid horse's neck is a bit short for it's thickness, and he doesn't seem to have very good withers. As of legs - the way he is standing that is hard to tell.
The tobiano (he is gorgeous!!!) may have an overbite, I would check his teeth. He may be a bit splay footed in the front, too - again, could be the way he was standing for the picture. It really depends on what you are wanting to do with them to know which parts should be "taken apart" more - which would be the job of somebody who knows more, I just look at a horse in the "is it well enough put together to fit my needs"-way. And "does it look pretty while doing it" ;-) When it comes to competition you want to be way more picky.


----------



## alakennard (Dec 16, 2012)

The boys are stallions and registered APHA. We eventually want to breed the boys. I fell in love with them and have been thinking for weeks now. They are quite a drive from us so I thought I'd get some opinions here first. Some of the picture angles are distorting I believe and I know on the one photo he is not standing correctly which makes his back legs look strange. Any other critiques on their conformation? I'll be setting up a vet to check them out before we make the trip but hoping to pick them up next weekend 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Now it would be interesting to know how old they are, especially the solid one. Honestly - he would be a no-go for breeding due to his unfortunate neck. IMHO there are no excuses for conformational flaws in a breeding stallion unless he is proven (competed and won) in the area you are looking for to breed for or has offspring that better him. For the Tobiano I would ask if you could get clear front and back picktures of his legs and a picture of his bite before you make a long trip. 
I hope they work out for you!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

I'll offer you my opinion.

Horse #1 ~ Very thick neck. No throat latch to speak of. Poor withers, bordering on mutton. Possibly camped under in the hind end.

Horse #2 ~ Appears very straight in the hind legs (posty), including the pasterns which are almost straight up and down. Long in the back, high neckset and weak in the croup.

If I had a mare I wanted to breed - I would not give either of these boys a second look. However they may make very fine geldings for trail riding, small shows, etc.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ Agreed. Not breeding material due to too many conformation flaws.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

BBBCrone said:


> I'll offer you my opinion.
> 
> Horse #1 ~ Very thick neck. No throat latch to speak of. Poor withers, bordering on mutton. Possibly camped under in the hind end.
> 
> ...


Good assessment,totally agree.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Neither is breeding materiel - but would make lovely geldings. Beyond that, agree with the assessment given above about both.


----------



## alakennard (Dec 16, 2012)

So do any of you think the photos (or the way the horse was set up) may be causing them look like they have conformational flaws? Do you think it still might be worth having a vet out to evaluate/examine them further? It's a lot better to be able to get hands on and have them stand on a level surface. Are the flaws just too severe to be mistakes of the photographer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, there are too many flaws to be mistakes from the photographer. To an experienced eye, these 2 boys could be picked apart up and down. 

If you are looking for a breeding stallion, pass and keep looking. The way this ecomony is, there is no reason to continue to breed less then the best. Im sure they'll make great geldings though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Agree with everyone else...neither are breeding material as they have characteristics you DO not want passed on to the foal. Sorry.


----------



## alakennard (Dec 16, 2012)

Here are some pictures taken today of the paint stallion. What do you think of him all grown up?


----------



## AchaiusFarms (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry...but if you are looking for a breeding stallion....I'd definitely pass on him. While he'd make a really cute gelding, nothing about him knocks my socks off about him as a stallion.
He remains weak in the back end, his neck could be much better and he's still posty in the hind legs.

If you have a breeding program or are starting one - the very worst thing you can do is to buy a substandard stallion. A stallion can put far more offspring on the ground than a mare...so you are talking about far more damage with a stallion.

Very very seriously...buy the very best stallion you possibly can...even if you have to make payments or save up for a while.

Truth be told...stallions are a PITA and can actually be detrimental to a small breeding program unless you are aggressively showing and promoting. The temptation to "save money" by breeding your mares to your own stallion rather than "breeding out" can be a big one..and in the end, a limiting one. For a small breeding program, it is actually not only cheaper to breed to a top notch stallion than to house a substandard one. This also gives you the ability to keep your gene pool diverse with produce from many different stallions.

Just my FYI based on many years of breeding experience.

Marie


----------



## AchaiusFarms (Dec 18, 2012)

*Pass....*

Duplicate post


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Unfortunately I have to agree with Marie. I assume the tobiano is the son of the solid colored horse (whoms color I couldn't really tell - champagne?) because the tobiano has now, all grown up, the same short, thick neck. 
I have seen way worse breeding stallions but he really is not what you'd be looking for in a Paint. He is VERY heavy in the front, nothing in the back, I think he is pretty and has, of course, a beautiful color, but for breeding there should be a step up. Sorry, wished I could say "He is it!" because I am sure that is what wish to hear :-|
Honestly: if the seller doesn't even see the need to brush the mud off their horse for pictures I am wondering anyway ...


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

On second thought - you already bought him, didn't you? :wink:


----------

